# Nass - 6/10/12 - The return of Greg



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2012)

Late Saturday night I decided I should go for a nice ride the next morning to celebrate my birthday.  On a whim I texted Greg to see if he was ready for his annual ride yet.  I expected to hear that he was too busy with his family or some other BS like that, but once I conned him into thinking it was going to be a mellow ride he agreed meet me at 9 the next morning.  He opted for starting from Sessions after I told him it would probably be less climbing than starting from the soccer fields.

For some reason I woke up way before I had to, and couldn't get back asleep.  I got ready at a leisurely pace and generally tried to waste as much time as possible, but I still got to the parking lot at a bit before 8:30.  I got my bike off the car, checked it out, put my shoes on, got my GPS tracker ready, did a couple of laps around the lot... and it was still only 8:40.  As the minutes ticked by while I was trying to kill time I began to wonder if I had been communicating with a drunken Greg the night before, would he even remember he's supposed to be riding??  He rolled into the lot shortly before 9, bike in tow, I guess he remembered.

Before we could get going we discovered that his rear brake needed attention, it was dragging pretty good.  I tried to realign it, which helped slightly.  It felt like it was overfilled, the lever had almost no travel before it locked up.  I really wanted to get riding so I told him it would probably be okay, and he bought it.  Nothing like doing your second ride in as many years and having the rear brake applied the entire ride!  After the ride I decided to try letting a little bit of fluid out of the MC through the bleed port, which helped tremendously.  Guess I should have tried that before hand... :lol:

Eventually we started a pretty standard loop by heading across the street and making our way up to 2 Bears.  We rode a nice pace, and Greg managed to keep up pretty well, considering he's a rock star who spends most of his free time touring the local bars...  I wasn't surprised when he declined the Fat Kid Climb, so we headed into the Cemetery twisties.  When we got to it I was little surprised when Greg opted to head up the 69er instead of finishing the Cemetery and heading right Scoville.  After rolling to the end of that we took the natural choice of heading back down towards Scoville on Hinman.  This was my first time on it this year and it's rolling nicely!  Then, not wanting to kill Greg, we skipped any additional detours and finished up on Jug>Scoville Twisties>Truck Trail>Done.

All told we ended up with about 9.5 miles in a little under 3 hours, with 1:40 of actual moving time.  It was quite humid and I was sweating bullets, that post ride beer was especially good!  It was a great ride though, and it was nice to get back out with one of the guys that I got started riding with.  Hopefully we can get him out more than once this year! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Nick (Jun 11, 2012)

Rock and roll!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Happy Birthday!



Thanks pal, it's about time you wished me a happy birthday!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday guy! Glad you could spend some of it riding.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2012)

Hot...Humid..10 miles...Stuck rear brake (so really 20 miles for him LOL )    Glad  to see ya get out Greg!!  Hows the shoulder feeling?

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 12, 2012)

WOW!! Greg got out for a ride and I missed it, Dammit!! 

Sounds like a good loop, how did you like that Bridge on 69er?


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

I heard there was some b-day doggie style post ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> WOW!! Greg got out for a ride and I missed it, Dammit!!
> 
> Sounds like a good loop, how did you like that Bridge on 69er?



It was just as awesome as the last 3 times I used it!  Greg commented on how much nicer it was too..

How was the fat tire fest at Blue?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> How was the fat tire fest at Blue?



Pretty fantastic as I finally had a dry day to ride Blue Mtn. My legs are still a bit sore from all the climbing! :smash:


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> i heard there was some b-day doggie style post ride.



lol.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 12, 2012)

Would be nice to get a ride in with the "original" "C.L.I.T.S"  crew..  Greg..Bvibert..03jeff..Mrevil..2knees..Grassi..and of course anyone else that wants to roll with us

Steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2012)

​


powhunter said:


> Would be nice to get a ride in with the "original" "C.L.I.T.S"  crew..  Greg..Bvibert..03jeff..Mrevil..2knees..Grassi..and of course anyone else that wants to roll with us
> 
> Steveo



Im game for that.

If we did a more central CT ride like Case Mt of Nathan Hall we might even be able to get Austin and Marc to join us. Matbe we can ever convince Austin to shave and wear a long wig so other riders think he is a girl.......again


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

powhunter said:


> Would be nice to get a ride in with the "original" "C.L.I.T.S"  crew..  Greg..Bvibert..03jeff..Mrevil..2knees..Grassi..and of course anyone else that wants to roll with us
> 
> Steveo



I've been thinking the same thing.  Getting Greg out was a move in the right direction to make that happen.  Now we gotta get Grassi to forget about LAX for a day, but I think the real challenge will be getting Mr. Knees on a bike....


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I've been thinking the same thing.  Getting Greg out was a move in the right direction to make that happen.  Now we gotta get Grassi to forget about LAX for a day, but I think the real challenge will be getting Mr. Knees on a bike....



I have a bike for Mr Knees as long as there are no big drops for him to taco the wheels on.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> I've been thinking the same thing.  Getting Greg out was a move in the right direction to make that happen.  Now we gotta get Grassi to forget about LAX for a day, but I think the real challenge will be getting Mr. Knees on a bike....



Mr. Knees is against bikes......just pedaling. If we did this at Highland he would be all over it


----------



## 2knees (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll meet you guys after with a cooler of beer....


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2012)

2knees said:


> I'll meet you guys after with a cooler of beer....



Bring some soda for me!

How many beers have you drank this summer, didn't you use to have a counter in you sig?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 15, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Bring some soda for me!
> 
> How many beers have you drank this summer, didn't you use to have a counter in you sig?



yes i did!  It was to mock the people who list every single date and place they ski and bike in the signature line.  But alot of the dimwits in here took it as being factual....

this summer hasnt officially started however.  once youth sports ends, it's game time.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2012)

2knees said:


> yes i did!  It was to mock the people who list every single date and place they ski and bike in the signature line.  But alot of the dimwits in here took it as being factual....
> 
> this summer hasnt officially started however.  once youth sports ends, it's game time.


So you're not impressed with my 2008 and 2009 stats?


----------



## 2knees (Jun 17, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> So you're not impressed with my 2008 and 2009 stats?



Of course I am impressed. Need to get back on a bike myself


----------



## bigbog (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy belated bvibert.....
...A Greg sighting, much less actual social activity with... = cameo appearance from a bigfoot


----------



## powhunter (Jun 27, 2012)

Rolled around 8.5 with the founder last night at the Soccer Fields...Good to get a ride in with ya!!

Steveo


----------

